# Incubating and Hatching chicken eggs - Procedures



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello,

For the first time I tryed to hatch chicken eggs.

I got pictures during incubation process. 



Do you use an incubator?


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

My first attempt a few years ago was a disaster. I bought a nice incubator made by “Farm Innovations”. It was a circulated air model w/automatic egg turner. The instructions for humidity might have worked well in the Mojave Desert but not the humid southeast. All my chicks drowned in the shells and never hatched.

I cut the amount of water I add in half and haven’t had a problem since. I’ve hatched 3 batches of eggs since then. There is always seems to be one egg that hatches later than the others. If I hear the chick trying to break out I’ll help. Once I had an egg hatch 10 hours after the rest, that chick lived.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Cotton said:


> My first attempt a few years ago was a disaster. I bought a nice incubator made by "Farm Innovations". It was a circulated air model w/automatic egg turner. *The instructions for humidity might have worked well in the Mojave Desert but not the humid southeast. All my chicks drowned in the shells and never hatched.*
> 
> I cut the amount of water I add in half and haven't had a problem since. I've hatched 3 batches of eggs since then. There is always seems to be one egg that hatches later than the others. If I hear the chick trying to break out I'll help. Once I had an egg hatch 10 hours after the rest, that chick lived.


I second that. If you live in a humid area, it is better to dry incubate; don't add water and throw the hygrometer out. I you are using one of the little stryrofoam incubators, they work best in a room that you can keep quite warm easily. The bathroom works well and usually has more than enough humidity.

I have crappy hatches in rooms that are cooler or the temperature fluctuates. Always leave eggs in the 'bator for an extra 3 days then get rid of them; a rotten eggs is not something you want to happen to you. If you like, you can tap a small hole into the big end and see if there is anything alive; not bloody likely.

This year, I have a problem of all my hens going broody. I have eight broodies on nest right now and 3 hens raising chicks. I never thought you could have too much of a good thing.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah in the SW, I can barely keep the humidity above 50%, you do need an egg turner or hand turn the eggs twice a day, for humidity I basically have an evaporative cooler on the top shelf (GQF is the way to go), I get excellent hatches.

*Rancher*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What happened?*

I totally missed it. I have no idea why great gardener has been excommunicated?

He provided much good information about how to build necessary buildings, etc.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Evidently something he did in this post http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f80/bracing-wood-fence-posts-my-system-29104/#post417783 (which is now an invalid thread) cost him his membership in PS. Did anyone see what it was?

However, I suspect it was because everything he posted was a short statement along with a hot link that directed the reader to his website to get more information. Maybe that was the problem. I know it was for me because he could have put the pictures and instructions on PS.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Country Living said:


> Evidently something he did in this post cost him his membership in PS. Did anyone see what it was?


It happens on all sites that allow their moderation to exceed their common sense, There is always the Orange site and the Darkside, along with one you have to swing from trees to join.

*Rancher*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Evidently something he did in this post http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f80/bracing-wood-fence-posts-my-system-29104/#post417783 (which is now an invalid thread) cost him his membership in PS. Did anyone see what it was?
> 
> However, I suspect it was because everything he posted was a short statement along with a hot link that directed the reader to his website to get more information. Maybe that was the problem. I know it was for me because he could have put the pictures and instructions on PS.


Yes, he always posted links to his website when he could have posted the information here. It sure took a long time for that excommunication to happen. I had personally clicked to report him more than once. I thought others did too. And then when nothing happened, I gave that up. It is hard to understand how his behavior went on so long and then "poof" he is excommunicated. :dunno:

He does have talent and makes very helpful things.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

And they ask in all seriousness "why are forums dying" :brickwall:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I just sent Austin a PM to see if he can share the reason why this guy was banished.


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Isn't "excommunicated" just a byline?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

shadowrider said:


> Isn't "excommunicated" just a byline?


Not when there's a line through the name.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

Country Living said:


> Not when there's a line through the name.


Perhaps it's time to move on...

*Rancher*


----------

